# Bath Pictures Anyone?



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Got a few funny pictures from "bath day" :tongue:
Do you guys have any bath pictures you'd like to share?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I feel as though I should cover my eyes! They're naked in the bathtub!! Isn't there a law against nude pictures online??  
They are cute though! My dog HATES bath time, so getting pictures of him is Mission Impossible!!!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I feel as though I should cover my eyes! They're naked in the bathtub!! Isn't there a law against nude pictures online??
> They are cute though! My dog HATES bath time, so getting pictures of him is Mission Impossible!!!


I know, they are naked! 
My oldest boy seems to enjoy baths, my other three seem to just tolerate it, they don't throw a fit or anything like that but are more like "are you kidding me...we have to do this AGAIN???" :tongue: They all do love to be blow dried though, they will just lay there and enjoy the warm air.
After bath time, they all go nuts though...running around like crazy and rolling around everywhere...it's comical to watch :biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They're adorable!!! :biggrin: Even if they are nakie! :wink:

MIne tolerate bath time - act very inconvenienced by it (but truely love the body rub that goes with shampooing). They don't like the hair dryer though - guess it's the noise.

No pics yet though....this gave me ideas!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awwwwww! How totally adorable they are! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a hard enough time trying to get my 82-pound Labbie boy into the tub, much less with a camera in one hand. Gunther HATES baths so I ship him to the groomers. Pretty much the same with Savannah, too. Isn't it ironic how they LOVE swimming, but HATE baths?!?


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Your Yorkies are adorable! And look like fun too!

Both of mine LOVE the bath. I say "bath" and they run and jump in the tub on their own! My last two old dogs were a complete nightmare in the bath. So with the two new dogs, since their first bath- I baby talk to them, message their backs and feet and give them a TON of attention in the bath. I think all of the attention really helped them to like the bath, but they may just like water in general better also. I'll try to get some bath pics.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

TippysMom said:


> They're adorable!!! :biggrin: Even if they are nakie! :wink:
> 
> MIne tolerate bath time - act very inconvenienced by it (but truely love the body rub that goes with shampooing). They don't like the hair dryer though - guess it's the noise.
> 
> No pics yet though....this gave me ideas!


LOL It's funny when they act "inconvenienced" by something but are really enjoying it....my girl is like that when it comes time to brush her, she loves it but acts like "I just don't have time for this...can you hurry it up??"


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> Awwwwww! How totally adorable they are! :biggrin:


Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I have a hard enough time trying to get my 82-pound Labbie boy into the tub, much less with a camera in one hand. Gunther HATES baths so I ship him to the groomers. Pretty much the same with Savannah, too. Isn't it ironic how they LOVE swimming, but HATE baths?!?


Oh my gosh, 82 pounds in a tub!  I think they'd both drag me in with them...I just have to deal with 2-5 pounders and sometimes they almost make me slip and fall in...:tongue:
It is funny how they enjoy swimming but don't like baths. My sister has a lab mix that is like that, she enjoys getting in their pool and doing laps but come bath time she will run and hide in her crate...guess it just has to be on their terms :tongue:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

lorih1770 said:


> Your Yorkies are adorable! And look like fun too!
> 
> Both of mine LOVE the bath. I say "bath" and they run and jump in the tub on their own! My last two old dogs were a complete nightmare in the bath. So with the two new dogs, since their first bath- I baby talk to them, message their backs and feet and give them a TON of attention in the bath. I think all of the attention really helped them to like the bath, but they may just like water in general better also. I'll try to get some bath pics.


Thank you for the compliments, they are a lot of fun :wink:
I think giving a lot of positive attention, especially as puppies can help to make bath time a positive experience. I know some dogs personality's are predisposed to dislike water or "bath time" but, I do think starting when they are young and keeping at it and making it a "fun" thing can do wonders.
Mine have all been groomed since they were puppies and now it's just routine to them. Come night time they sit and let me brush their coats, brush their teeth, they don't put up a fuss with bath time or being blow dried. The only thing they don't "enjoy" is having their nails dremmeled but, they are good about that, you can just tell they don't like it...

I cannot wait to see some more bath pictures from you guys! :smile:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a few more pictures I got resized from "bath day"
A few of them are from after bath time and getting blow dried...


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Lovemymunchkins said:


> A few more...


LOL... They look soooo silky and beautiful! Looks like fun. :biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay - I want a herd of Yorkies now.....:tongue:


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahh how cute my dog hates getting wet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My little Grissom is only 5 months old, and he's still not quite sure what to think of bath time. 



















The second one is a bit out of focus, but you get the idea.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> My little Grissom is only 5 months old, and he's still not quite sure what to think of bath time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, how cute! I just love Corgi's!! Thank you for sharing!


----------

